# AUDI TTRS ENHANCEMENT DETAIL & KAMIKAZE ISM COAT



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

An awesome Audi TTRS booked in for an enhancement single stage machine polish and Kamikaze Collection ISM Coat.

Front wheels refurbished and all wheels coated in Kamikaze Collection Wheel Coat. Wheel bolt covers were in a tired state, thus painted in a matt silver.

Interior floor mats wet vacced and vacuumed throughout, Chemical Guys Inner Clean for dash and panels with Auto Finesse Hide and Gyeon Leather Coat Q2 taking care of the leather.

Exterior glass coated with Gyeon View coating.

Engine bay cleaned and dressed with Aerospace 303. Carbon parts coated with Gyeon products.

HD Video






Pictures


----------

